# Working as a doctor in Italy



## Si and Sal (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi All

Hope everyone is well 

We are looking to move to Italy and find work as doctors . 

Does anyone know of a British ( or non -italian EU ) doctor especially a GP / medico Di basa who has found work in Italy ?

Or any tips ??

Thanks v much

Si and Sal


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Si and Sal said:


> Does anyone know of a British ( or non -italian EU ) doctor especially a GP / medico Di basa who has found work in Italy ?
> l


If you mean with the health service you would have to come out on top during the competition. If that wasn't hard enough I don't think any of the regions are hiring. You would basically be looking at temp work filling in for vacations etc.

It would likely be easier to find work in a private clinic.


----------

